# Blair is steping down!



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you feel?

Good,
Not good,
Don't care,

(Sorry I don't know how to make a proper poll for members to vote ! :uhoh:


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

pity he didn't do it 10 years ago


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Shirley said:


> How do you feel?
> 
> Good,
> Not good,
> ...


Shirley, I liked the way he stood up the Queen when Princess Di was killed in the car accident. I was so impressed. But since the war in Iraq, I have seen his popularity just go down the tubes over there. Is it as bad as it appears over here?? He just seems to have lost his clout, sort of speak.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't really know what's going on since I left the UK five years ago. However, my Brit friends that I talk to still all hate the war and are none too happy with things at the moment. Is it because of his support of those things?


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't know if this thread was meant for just the UK members, but I've always liked him... he seems like an honest man, and said what he felt was right, not what would make his populatiry rise.
Example


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Don't know if this thread was meant for just the UK members, but I've always liked him... he seems like an honest man, and said what he felt was right, not what would make his populatiry rise.
> Example


No it is opened to all! Thanks for sharing your opinion and for the example although I disagree with what Blair said. I live here and I see the violence everywhere and in different forms. It is hell everywhere in Europe as far as I am concerned, from stabbing, murders, indecent assault on children - the list is long... And I do not believe it has anything to do with ones colour or age.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't really know what's going on since I left the UK five years ago. However, my Brit friends that I talk to still all hate the war and are none too happy with things at the moment. Is it because of his support of those things?


Yes the war has a big part in it. Come to think about it he has been bad mouthed for a long time for supporting Bush but I must say if I had a young son or daughter in Irak I might not like him either. However the war started for a reason for and we must remember why.

I hear your previous president Clinton like him very much and that they might do something together next... Some kind of new project to fight world poverty (not too sure - I must listen to the news more often instead of chating to you guys).


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, he didn't say it was the color, but the culture, which I agree with... same problem here.

He has definetly been a good friend to the United States, no matter who was in office here at the time.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Well, he didn't say it was the color, but the culture, which I agree with... same problem here.
> 
> He has definetly been a good friend to the United States, no matter who was in office here at the time.


_...but a distinctive black culture. 
...support for black-led efforts to tackle the problem.
...Black community leaders reacted after Mr Blair said the recent violence should not be treated as part of a general crime wave, but as specific to black youth. 
...violence would not be stopped "by pretending it is not young black kids doing it"._

Yes, but he definately described a BLACK culture (I believe that is a color?)


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

......... so who do you think will take his place?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

ty823 said:


> ......... so who do you think will take his place?


Probably Gordon Brown! I don't like him (and it has nothing to do with his looks!)


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

olliewood said:


> pity he didn't do it 10 years ago



couldn't agree more, and taken that big fat free-loader with him at the same time, Blair, just arrange the letters slightly and you get bliar, and that is him exactly. And where's the democracy that he likes so much to preach about, all I see is a would be dick-tator. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ty823 said:


> ......... so who do you think will take his place?


Maybe Rowan Atkinson....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Maybe Rowan Atkinson....


Oh no!!! I can't stand the guy!! Ever since I saw him eat his smelly socks 8 years ago, my stomach turns just by the sound of his name... READING it gives me cramps!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

olliewood said:


> pity he didn't do it 10 years ago


I kind of liked Blair eventhough I'm not allowed to vote in the national election because of my French nationality.

No one can change things overnight. There has been some good and bad things over the last 10 years. 

But if we want to see all the changes that individual people want put into action then I am afraid it is not going to happen in our life time and probably not even in my 12 year old daughter's one!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

How about Prime Minister Hyacinth Bucket ?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

There...I added a poll for you.


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Blair was elected on an overwhelming tide of good will 10 years ago- people were so fed up of the sleaze and general uselessness of the Tories.
Labour promised so much- and have followed this up by huge spending increases on health and education, altho' its hard to see where the money has gone!

I think most would be prepared to accept that not all the promises have worked out if it were not for the war. I dont think those of you in the US realise fully just how unpopular the war,and by association Bush, is here- and not because soldiers are dying. 
People feel lied to- what weapons of mass destruction?? missiles attacking with germ warfare with 45 mins. warning?? The "dodgy dossier" etc etc. If Blair didn't know this was false, then he should have, the opinion is. Here Blair is seen as Bush's poodle- jumping thro whatever hoops hes told to. The war is seen as wrong and unnessesary- we were dragged into it by lies, and it has done more harm than good, as security is worse than ever.
People accept going into Afganistan after Bin Laden, our soldiers are there too, but not Iraq.


As for who will take over after Tony, well we all know it will be the Chancellor, Gorden Brown. But whether he will be able to win the next election is another matter.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Agree entirely with the above...there were high hopes when he began in 97, we were promised a lot!! Then when everything happened with the war any popliarity he had went out the window...people felt very let down by the decisions he made...

I think his resignation is well over due...but then look at who we have to look forward to next :-(


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

ty823 said:


> How about Prime Minister Hyacinth Bucket ?


Now that is a possibility!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> There...I added a poll for you.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I was begining to think that you were slacking on the job (you know long week end away etc etc....)


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

goldencity said:


> Blair was elected on an overwhelming tide of good will 10 years ago- people were so fed up of the sleaze and general uselessness of the Tories.
> Labour promised so much- and have followed this up by huge spending increases on health and education, altho' its hard to see where the money has gone!
> 
> I think most would be prepared to accept that not all the promises have worked out if it were not for the war. I dont think those of you in the US realise fully just how unpopular the war,and by association Bush, is here- and not because soldiers are dying.
> ...


Thank you Goldencity! I do appreciate you giving your opinion. 

Sorry I wasn't as brave as you but I don't want to go too much into the war part but I agree that is what damaged Blairs popularity. 

However I see it differently and I believe that at the beginning it was necessary to give a message to Irak and protect us from terrorism and I pray that we would never see a day like 911 in the UK.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

goldencity said:


> I dont think those of you in the US realise fully just how unpopular the war,and by association Bush, is here-


Oh, we realize it... 
****, I had a whole long thing typed up, but I promised myself to keep this a 'NO POLITICS ZONE'


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ty823 said:


> Oh, we realize it...


:lol: No kidding. No matter what your own stance is on the war, you KNOW how unpopular it is.....


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I dont think those of you in the US realise fully just how unpopular the war,and by association Bush, is here- and not because soldiers are dying. 
People feel lied to- what weapons of mass destruction?? missiles attacking with germ warfare with 45 mins. warning?? The "dodgy dossier" etc etc. If Blair didn't know this was false, then he should have, the opinion is. Here Blair is seen as Bush's poodle- jumping thro whatever hoops hes told to. The war is seen as wrong and unnessesary- we were dragged into it by lies, and it has done more harm than good, as security is worse than ever.
People accept going into Afganistan after Bin Laden, our soldiers are there too, but not Iraq.


I don't usually discuss politics because I'm so frustrated that I start to cry.... and don't particularly like arguments. But.....

I don't think people overseas realize how many of us are ashamed and filled with sorrow about Bush, the war in Iraq and all the blood spilled of our boys and innocent people over there. In the name of what???? And you're right Tony Blair who seemed admirable at the beginning of his tenure has proved to be a puppet of Bush. Why I don't know.

There was/is a wonderful website that was begun after the 2004 election called sorryworld.com. Many Americans posted there to show we are citizens of the world and oppose Bush and his senseless war. There are many, many more today who feel that way. Look at the polls.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Maybe Rowan Atkinson....


 
He would make a better job of things than that lot. Blair is a jelly fish, no back bone, nice man but not strong enough


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

WoodysMum said:


> He would make a better job of things than that lot. Blair is a jelly fish, no back bone, nice man but not strong enough


Like I had said in an earlier post, I liked when he stood up to the Queen when Princess Diana was killed. But I was so disappointed that he supported President Bush with this war. There are a lot of us who think the war is unpopular over here. I have lost two nephews to this war and there are many others who have lost family members or loved ones. As Chaucer and Mom said, we dont want to get into politics on here. But there are so many unanswered questions. However the bottom line always for me will be, I will always, always support our troops no matter what.


----------

